# [Guide] Simple Android Tutorials



## modstorm (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi! I recently made a site to host my Android Mods and I decided to also put up some tutorials. As I couldn't really find some of these tutorials on other sites and I had to contact some developers to learn how I thought it would be a good idea to post my site here for others who need to do these simple modifications to their Android devices. I can also make new tutorials on request (as long as I know how







).










*http://www.modstorm.co/*

These are the tutorials I currently have on my site :
Decompile Android Apps with Apktool
Change Navbar Size and Glow Animation Speed
Change Clock Color in Status Bar
Replace H icon with 4G on Android Devices
Thanks


----------

